# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  caracol da nossa costa

## Antonio Rocha

:Olá:  
Apanhei este caracol na zona do Cabo Raso alguém pode dizer-me se é seguro colocar nos nossos reef´s.
[IMG][/IMG]
 :Xmascheers:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

podes a vontade e e o melhor para te dar cabo das algas , tinha uma praga de algas verde pus uns 70  e limparam-me o aquário em 1 semana :Prabaixo:

----------


## Antonio Rocha

> podes a vontade e e o melhor para te dar cabo das algas , tinha uma praga de algas verde pus uns 70  e limparam-me o aquário em 1 semana


 :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  Nuno

----------


## André Nunes

depois das algas acabarem devem ter morrido 60  :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Esses amigos são muito radicais! Costumam fazer Bungge Jumpping, mas sem elástico!!!  :yb624:   :yb624: 

P.s. - São reeffsafe!

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu tambem tenho uns 5!

As vezes acabam por sair para fora!

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> depois das algas acabarem devem ter morrido 60


pois mas não morreram eu e que tirei metade para o mar , e para que conste tenho 1 há 1 ano apanhado na ria formosa que se encontra no meu refugio :Pracima:

----------


## Antonio Rocha

:Olá:  
Agradeço a todos as informações, já coloquei uns quantos no aqua, espero que não tenham sido demais.
 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Se tiveres eremitas não serão demais, porque os eremitas também os comem lol, eu tenho vários, vai apanhando regularmente e colocando no aqua sem problemas.

----------

